# Crochet angel



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is such a pretty angel. Wish someone could copy it.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

If anyone can, a KPer can.  I bet someone out there has the pattern. It is really very beautiful!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Ethereal!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very cute! :thumbup:


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful. If you didn't craft it, where did you get it from?


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

This one is very similar:

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/patterns/loras_angel.php


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

She is pretty!! I've seen angels similar to her in books.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

knit1purl1 said:


> Beautiful. If you didn't craft it, where did you get it from?


I'm a retired school nurse. The kids would give me gifts at Christmas. I've had it a long time. I've only been knitting/crocheting about three or four years. When I was decorating the tree this year I finally took notice of her beauty and thought I should try to recreate some similar for next year. She probably came from The $$ Store!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful. Don't think I have seen one like this before.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful work! Hope you find a copy. I'd love to make one too if you find a pattern.


----------

